# Record VSLK kit - What's the Verdict?



## Argus (3 Nov 2015)

I've used a Record CL3 since Axminster were in that tiny shop by the car park and bought it from them in about 1987 or thereabouts. Recently the motor has been grumbling a bit and I'm looking at the options. 

All my turning kit is based on the CL3 and I don't want to put a new lathe at the top of my list, principally because I like it and the rest of it works fine.

The alternatives, keeping the lathe, would be a new motor and pulley at about £214 all up with carriage and VAT, or paying a bit more and going for a conversion using the VSLK Inverter kit.

Has anyone used one? Better still, are there any opinions, benefits or pitfalls if you've done the conversion yourself?

I'll be grateful for any constructive words, pro or con.

Best regards


----------



## RogerP (3 Nov 2015)

As you need a new motor anyway I'd go for variable speed conversion kit.


----------



## Dalboy (3 Nov 2015)

I have the CL3 and if in your position and money was not a problem then I would upgrade to the VS system


----------



## Doofusme (3 Nov 2015)

I had a record lathe with the VSLK conversion, thought it was very good, nice smooth control and better than what I traded it in for which is the Axminster VS mini lathe which seems to jump for slow to medium very quickly......

Regards
Phil


----------



## andygc (3 Nov 2015)

I've a CL4. If I had a CL3 I'd buy the Haydock Converters conversion kit. Cheaper, and you don't need to void your warranty to make the lathe run backwards. (See my thread about reversing the CL4) Don't know why I didn't do that in the first place.


----------



## beech1948 (4 Nov 2015)

Alternatives might include just replacing the bearings in the motor, put in New brushes and keep on running the motor. Electric motors are hard to kill and easy to refurbish despite looking difficult. It's the fear of the unknown.

Have a look at http://www.Owwm.org. it's a U.S. site about old woodworking machines that includes many refurbishing of motors threads. That shows its not hard but needs concentration and a bit of finesse............should be just up a woodpeckers alley.

Bearing costs should be less than £10.


----------



## yorkshirepudding (4 Nov 2015)

+1 for the Haydock conversion. Did the deed two years ago and used it since with no problems.


----------



## ipsgit (20 Jan 2016)

I have tried to upgrade my Cl3 to a CL4, but beware!!!
I bought a S.Haydock conversion kit, second hand, originally bought in October 2015. 
The problem arises that the CL3 Motor is held on to the motor plate with 3 bolts.
The 3 phase motor from Haydock has 4 mounting bolts and no coversion kit to fit the green Record CL3 is known.
I would dearly love to buy a motor plate from a Blue CL3, as I suspect that it has 4 holes and will therefore take the Haydock motor.


----------



## Spindle (21 Jan 2016)

Hi

I upgraded the Record way and have never looked back - thoroughly recommend

Regards Mick


----------



## andygc (21 Jan 2016)

ipsgit":118pgz67 said:


> I have tried to upgrade my Cl3 to a CL4, but beware!!!
> I bought a S.Haydock conversion kit, second hand, originally bought in October 2015.
> The problem arises that the CL3 Motor is held on to the motor plate with 3 bolts.
> The 3 phase motor from Haydock has 4 mounting bolts and no coversion kit to fit the green Record CL3 is known.
> I would dearly love to buy a motor plate from a Blue CL3, as I suspect that it has 4 holes and will therefore take the Haydock motor.


Odd. Are you sure that the second hand one was actually intended for a Record lathe? The Haydock website specifically says that they provide conversions for all Record lathes. There's a photo of the CL2/3 conversion on this page http://www.haydockconverters.co.uk/lath ... n_kits.htm


----------



## Argus (21 Jan 2016)

ipsgit":2u72kl5d said:


> I would dearly love to buy a motor plate from a Blue CL3, as I suspect that it has 4 holes and will therefore take the Haydock motor.




The CL3 mounting plate does indeed have four holes that locate the (recessed) Allen bolts.
If it's the same tear-drop shaped plate, a thick casting, so if you have a pllar drill and suitable drills it should be possible to adapt the 3-hole plate.
(I'm saying this without having done it, but if the plate is the same, then it is only the holes that differ.

I'm happy to measure my 4-hole plate and let you have the dimensions.

All best


----------



## stewart (21 Jan 2016)

+1 for Haydock - brilliant improvement and great service


----------



## selectortone (25 Jan 2016)

Another +1 for Haydock Converters - I fitted one of their kits to my old Record CL1 and it was a very simple job. I had them build my kit with the control box on flying leads so it could be mounted on a shelf above the lathe (rather than have it on the motor which doesn't appeal to me). No extra charge for that and the communication (all done via email) was excellent. Very nice people to deal with.

All I had to do to fit the new kit was remove the drive pulley from the motor, remove the motor, fit the new motor (plate has four mounting holes) and refit the pulley. It took five minutes. I'm happy as a clam with it - a bit more power, lots more torque and I use the variable speed ALL the time.


----------



## AWG (25 Jan 2016)

There is no pricing on the above link, how much would the Haydock be?


----------



## andygc (27 Jan 2016)

ipsgit":5hqwux01 said:


> I have tried to upgrade my Cl3 to a CL4, but beware!!!
> I bought a S.Haydock conversion kit, second hand, originally bought in October 2015.
> The problem arises that the CL3 Motor is held on to the motor plate with 3 bolts.
> The 3 phase motor from Haydock has 4 mounting bolts and no coversion kit to fit the green Record CL3 is known.
> I would dearly love to buy a motor plate from a Blue CL3, as I suspect that it has 4 holes and will therefore take the Haydock motor.


I've just looked at my CL4 and the assembly instructions for the CL3 and CL4. The motor plate illustrated in the instructions does, indeed, have only three mounting holes, but the motor plate for the CL4 has four. Presumably it is possible to buy a CL4 plate from Record as a spare part. They might prefer you to buy it as part of their own variable speed conversion kit, but if you want a replacement for your entirely imaginary CL4 whose motor plate has cracked, presumably they can let you have one? It's worth giving their support people a call. I've found them helpful when I've needed help.


----------



## Inoffthered (4 Feb 2016)

andygc":2jz0nrxp said:


> ipsgit":2jz0nrxp said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried to upgrade my Cl3 to a CL4, but beware!!!
> ...




I had been toying with the idea of upgrading my CL3 with a variable speed unit and was unaware of any third party offering until I read this thread.
I emailed Haydock last night and got a very quick response quoting a competitive price..

With regards to fitting they said:-

"If you have the early lathe you can fit the kit in 5-10mins and only need 2 Allen keys, it is that easy!
If you have the later model it is still pretty simple put just takes another 5 or 10mins, you remove your motor endplate and re-drill 4 holes in it to mount it on our motor, we supply a template for this so it is pretty easy, place template on your casting and drill 4 x 7mm holes, then re-fit onto the lathe."


----------

